# Some Smoked Oyster's fer Solar!



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing special. Linda Lou & I got into some her Daddy tonged up. I stopped at 4 dozen....that woman can Rock with them Oyster's. Little evoo, bacon bits, chitople tabasco, parmesan cheese! Oh....Beer! to wash em down.


----------



## grothe (Feb 3, 2009)

Mmmmm those look darn good Slanted!
Solar may have just met his match!! (sorry Brian)


----------



## dingle (Feb 3, 2009)

DUDE! So I didnt think I was a big fan but I gotta try these.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

That woman can eat faster than I can shuck! Course with a Beer near by I tend to slow down!


----------



## grothe (Feb 3, 2009)

How does one shuck oysters w/ a beer in one hand???


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got a fine woman! Louie Beer, she grabs & to me lips! Never stop shuckin!


----------



## grothe (Feb 3, 2009)

LMAO, WTG!!!!


----------



## solar (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like I gots me some competition, those things look wonderful, you better hope I don't meet Miss Louie, I might just sweep her right out from under you. LOL  Nice Job!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking oysters!! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## fishawn (Feb 4, 2009)

How 'bout a little more about the Cook/Smoke process? Wood choices? etc. We eat a lot of em up here in the NW, just usually raw or off of a fire or bbq. Looks great!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

I got em on the 7n1. Crank the heat up, the oyster's are on a tray with the top on the 7n1. Used hickory chunks. Take em off when you think they look right. Gotta fend Linda lou off, she's on these things!


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Points for some great looking oysters!


----------



## rw willy (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw your thread at work, but no pics.  Stopped on the way home and bought a doz blue points.  Shucked and ate before I remembered I wanted to try smoking'em.
Oh well there is always tomorrow.
Nice idea, they look good.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 7, 2009)

Be allright my brother! Been convicted of eatin em raw! Miss Louie is a Felon of raw!


----------

